# Moving to the Balearics



## JoshuaFitch (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello all,

My wife and I have a job offer in the Balearic Islands. We applied to the Spanish government be Cultural Ambassadors and we were accepted. Here is a little information about the offer.

1. We will be helping local teachers teach English to Spanish students. We both have English teaching experience, especially my wife who is working on her English PhD. We will work about 24 hours a week and make 700 Euros a month each.
2. We are only told that we are stationed in the Balearic Islands. Our specific placement will be made after we accept the position.
3. We only have 7 days to accept or reject the offer. Ironically, the government was supposed to have contacted us regarding placement by April, but we just received the offer yesterday....
4. We have had the opportunity to live and teach in Barcelona in the past, and we absolutely loved it. We would have stayed, but did not want to be illegal.

So, I have a few questions I am hoping you can help me answer:

1. Looking at the population of the Balearics, it would appear most likely that we will live in Majorca, and possibly Palma. I know this is a long shot, but do any of you know anything about the school age population of the Balearics? Could we be stationed on tiny Formentera all winter?
2. Keeping in mind that we have very few bills, is 1400 Euros a month enough to live in the Balearic Islands? We would not mind sharing an apartment with someone. Also, do you have any advice about which websites to check out?
3. Is it extremely boring to live in the Balearics all winter long? I heard it rains, "a lot", but are we talking the London of the Mediterranean, or more like Barcelona?
4. How would you rate the public transportation in the Balearics? Would we need a car? We were probably spoiled living in Barcelona, where we walked/rode the metro all over the city.

Thank you in advance for any help you can provide!  Have a great day.

Josh


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi, I lived in Ibiza from 1986-2006 and then 2006-2007 in Menorca, I loved living in Balearics the winters are mild but can be a little cold and wet during Jan- march more so in Menorca and windy! However nothing like UK!! School age is from 5-12primary and 12-16 then Batx similar to 6th form but more difficult, system is different to UK . After you've spent a few summers on the island you get allocated! Trust me you will love & appreciate the winters let me know your final allocation and I'll info u about the zone . If its Palma I can't really help but it won't be much different. I doubt if you'll end up in Formentera however it's paradise but quiet in winter only 20 mins away on fast ferry to Ibiza plus if u claim residence you get 50% travel discount!! Best of luck x

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## remus (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi, I live in Palma and whilst you do get a bit of rain over winter the weather is more unpredictable in early spring. Palma is well sheltered from the prevailing wind so it rains alot more in the north and west. Palma is an interesting city with a large spanish population and very few expats, the cultural events are diverse and spread throughout the year. It is not as multcultural as Barcelona but as it is alot smaller it is more personnal. If you live in Palma the public transport is excellent.

Any questions, please ask.

David


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

remus said:


> Hi, I live in Palma and whilst you do get a bit of rain over winter the weather is more unpredictable in early spring. Palma is well sheltered from the prevailing wind so it rains alot more in the north and west. Palma is an interesting city with a large spanish population and very few expats, the cultural events are diverse and spread throughout the year. It is not as multcultural as Barcelona but as it is alot smaller it is more personnal. If you live in Palma the public transport is excellent.
> 
> Any questions, please ask.
> 
> David


Perhaps you could offer this chap some advice David?? http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...in/118032-wanted-long-term-rent-mallorca.html

Jo xxx


----------



## JoshuaFitch (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies, I really appreciate it. We are very excited about the possibility of living in the Balearics. They look absolutely gorgeous, and I appreciate your reassurances about the weather and spending the winter there.

My primary concern at the moment is, could we find a place to live for 600 to 800 euros a month? I would imagine the prices fall during the off season? Preferably, it would be lightly furnished. We wouldn't mind a studio or one bedroom apartment. Failing that, we would be willing to share a place with a roommate. I read over JoJo's link, and it looks like a lot of people use some sort of real estate agent to find an apartment. That seemed to be the case in Barcelona as well when we lived there. I would prefer to avoid a middle man, but can anyone recommend a good one, just in case?

Thanks again!

Josh


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

You Should find something in that price range look on line at local newspapers 
Diario de Ibiza 
Diario de Mallorca 
Diario de Menorca

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

